# install tweeter



## hydroro27 (Nov 14, 2010)

ULT-180 High Efficiency Dome Tweeter
-built in cross over
-micro dome inside
-perfect sound available together with woofers
-no magneti field

How do i install


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it only has two (2) wires coming out of the crossover, they most like to are connected
to speakers wires.

There is no info on your speakers to be found on the web.

BG


----------

